# Agreed value vehicle insurance



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm about to matriculate my car, which I brought from Dubai, here in Lisbon.

It is 15 years old.

I have spoken to the ACP who tell me that 15 years is on the limit to have fully comprehensive insurance and too young to be a classic.

I have spent a lot on it .... engine, gearbox, etc etc and intend to keep it for years here with the value intrinsically covered by insurance if possible.

Does agreed value insurance exist here? Or, alternatively, waht5 would be the best, fullest cover I could get?

Any help gratefully received.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've heard some people here say they managed get fully comp on older cars but whilst I don't doubt their word, I've never been able to get it myself so from my personal experience what ACP have told you is pretty much correct as far as it goes......... However, when I was at the LIsbon Interclassico show earlier this year, the ACP Classicos staff told me they now have a deal going with Hiscox Insurance to offer fully comp cover on classic cars and it might be worth contacting the ACP Classico staff to ask if that same cover could be extended to non classic but unusual/desirable cars as well.


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

That's great, thanks.


----------

